# New Evo Purchase



## arndogg (May 13, 2009)

On the Cannondale site, Evo DI2 spec sheet states,EXTRAS INCLUDES BOTH STANDARD 53/39 AND COMPACT 50/34 SPIDERING CHAINRING SETS.
My question is, once you purchase this bike, does the dealer hand you the spare chain rings too?


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Yes. You will get both


----------



## arndogg (May 13, 2009)

ok, just talked to my dealer. i have two issues that I raised:
1. website says wheelset will be shimano ultegra tubeless ready. bike came with magic ksyrium equipe. i pressed for the ultegra because i wanted to try tubeless, and was told no. cannondale can switch components at anytime as long as it is comparable. dealer said he was pushing this for me, but cannondale dismissed him.
2. as in the original post, the website clearly states that 2 sets of chainrings will come with this bike. I only received the std built onto the bike. i asked for the compact, and my dealer was told that it is a misprint on the website. he said that he will try to talk to someone else at cannondale, but if they don't give me the compact chainrings, that he will sell them to me at cost to make up for it.

I'm plenty irritated right now. should i bypass my dealer and take this issue to cannondale? my dealer is a nice guy, and i tend to believe him. he's been very supportive of our bike club in the past.

any recommendations on what I should do? Thanks.


----------



## Cdale EVO Tom (Dec 13, 2012)

Find another dealer.

I have a CAAD9-1 and an EVO 2 SRAM Red. Both bikes were bought at substantial discount after the model year changeover and came EXACTLY as configured in the Cannondale Catalog. 

As a condition of sale my dealer upgraded the CAAD 9 to Ultegra Brakes. It sounds to me like your guy is doing the opposite.

In any event I'd scout out some other Cannondale dealers and see what they're willing to do on a 2012 EVO. These are great bikes and worth shopping around for.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Oh, I thought you meant the Dura Ace Di2. 

That is a misprint on the website for the Ultegra Di2, as it isn't spec'd with the spidering anyhow. You will only get the standard spider and standard rings.

The Dura Ace Di2 EVO does come with both spiderings.

As far as the wheels are concerned, cannondale has been sending the Ksyrium wheels instead of the Ultegra tubeless on all bikes spec'd with them. I believe that the Ultegra wheels are just difficult to acquire presently. My di2 SuperX came with the Ksyriums... Disappointed.


----------



## Cdale EVO Tom (Dec 13, 2012)

I also thought we were talking about the Dura Ace Di2 model.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

That sounds like some BS, especially the wheels. I would really want the Ultegra wheels.



arndogg said:


> ok, just talked to my dealer. i have two issues that I raised:
> 1. website says wheelset will be shimano ultegra tubeless ready. bike came with magic ksyrium equipe. i pressed for the ultegra because i wanted to try tubeless, and was told no. cannondale can switch components at anytime as long as it is comparable. dealer said he was pushing this for me, but cannondale dismissed him.
> 2. as in the original post, the website clearly states that 2 sets of chainrings will come with this bike. I only received the std built onto the bike. i asked for the compact, and my dealer was told that it is a misprint on the website. he said that he will try to talk to someone else at cannondale, but if they don't give me the compact chainrings, that he will sell them to me at cost to make up for it.
> 
> ...


----------



## mattmor (Feb 3, 2006)

*rings & wheels.*



arndogg said:


> On the Cannondale site, Evo DI2 spec sheet states,EXTRAS INCLUDES BOTH STANDARD 53/39 AND COMPACT 50/34 SPIDERING CHAINRING SETS.
> My question is, once you purchase this bike, does the dealer hand you the spare chain rings too?


You are supposed to be given the rings, compact spider, and removal tools in a padded manilla envelope. I too got an Ultegra Di2 bike and received the Mavic's instead of Ultegra wheels. Apparently Shimano couldn't supply enough wheels and Cannondale can switch out components based on availability.

-matt


----------

